# ANIMAL SAFE WEED KILLER



## wellington (Jun 3, 2016)

I know, I know, we don't want to kill weeds, we want to grow them!
However, if you do have some that you want to safely get rid of, I have a recipe for you. Warning though, it will kill grass and flowers too, so be exact when using it. It is animal safe and it really does work.

Natural weed killer
1-gallon white vinegar
2-cups Epsom salts
1/4-cup blue dawn dish soap


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jun 3, 2016)

Have you tried this recipe?

I haven't had any luck with it. My grass gets a little yellow and dry-looking and then everything perks right back up.


----------



## Rue (Jun 3, 2016)

Household vinegar isn't strong enough.


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2016)

I haven't used it yet, but my mom and two cousins have and they all said it works great and better then the weed killers like weed be gone and round up.


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2016)

I think it's the salt, that dries it, and the vinegar and soap keeps it dying out


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2016)

I just pull out the ones I don't want by the roots, preferably before it goes to seed.It takes surprisingly less time than you might think. Repeated weed whacking will work too. It can only grow back so many times.

I just don't like spraying anything around that hampers plant growth, although your recipe is definitely preferable to chemical toxins like Round Up.


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2016)

Tom said:


> I just pull out the ones I don't want by the roots, preferably before it goes to seed.It takes surprisingly less time than you might think. Repeated weed whacking will work too. It can only grow back so many times.
> 
> I just don't like spraying anything around that hampers plant growth, although your recipe is definitely preferable to chemical toxins like Round Up.


I would pull them too, but I hate weeding with a passion


----------

